# Cenerator  for the camper??



## collardncornbread (Aug 27, 2012)

A while back I had a thread on generators. Its getting towards our fall camping time at home and I need to get out the money. I want to get a 4000 max output. 
OK-- I can get a good honda for about $1400
But I have read some real good reviews from campers world on their $300 champion... Has anybody got any experience with champion?? I can buy 4 of them for the price of one Honda. I have a big honda and know the quality. But I need a small one for the 5th wheel and to leave while we are gone from the campground.


----------



## riprap (Aug 27, 2012)

There is a guy at our hunting camp with a 6000 or 7000 champion. He got a heck of a deal on one that was the display at BJ's I think. It has electric start. It's pretty loud, but any generator that has to run anything but lights is going to be. It fires quickly.

They have a 3500/4000 with remote start at Home Depot for $449.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Aug 27, 2012)

I have the Honda 3000is and it has been one of the best purchases I have ever made.

Very quite, fires right up, runs the AC and lights on 2 campers for more than 24 hours on 3 gallons of gas.

Buy a Honda or listen to everyone complain about the noise your generator is making!


----------



## jbird1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Jeff Phillips said:


> I have the Honda 3000is and it has been one of the best purchases I have ever made.
> 
> Very quite, fires right up, runs the AC and lights on 2 campers for more than 24 hours on 3 gallons of gas.
> 
> Buy a Honda or listen to everyone complain about the noise your generator is making!



X2.  Yes, there is a direct correlation between price and decibels.


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 29, 2012)

They had a 5500 watt Generac at Lowes for $650.  I would also look at a diesel generator from Northern Tool.  They have one around 6000 watts for 1100 and it would be much better on fuel.


----------



## Dusty Roads (Sep 13, 2012)

*Honda-so quiet*



Jeff Phillips said:


> I have the Honda 3000is and it has been one of the best purchases I have ever made.
> 
> Very quite, fires right up, runs the AC and lights on 2 campers for more than 24 hours on 3 gallons of gas.
> 
> Buy a Honda or listen to everyone complain about the noise your generator is making!



I have one,worth every penny.
I hate it when someone runs a loud gen to the 10PM cut-off (%%&HYT% )on a WMA.


----------

